# i am the most conditioned and strongest in here - - my routine



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> , i am the most conditioned and strongest in here, my training knowledge is far suprior then any.



 heres my curent training cycle:

*Monday*  ??? Strength work with dumbbells, sandbag lifting, and bodyweight exercise

*Tuesday* ??? Plyometric work with medicine ball, along with sledgehammer training

*Wednesday*  ??? Anaerobic conditioning, along with bodyweight exercise

*Thursday*  - Strength work with dumbbells, sandbags, and bodyweight exercise

*Friday* - Plyometric work with medicine ball, along with sledgehammer training

*Saturday*  - Anaerobic conditioning, along with bodyweight exercise

*Sunday*  - Rest 

On Monday and Thursday, I focus on strength training. I integrate dumbbell training with sandbags and bodyweight exercises, I also focus on full body movements such as dumbbell swings, snatches, one-legged squats, handstand pushups, and a variety sandbag power lifts. 

On Tuesday and Friday, I integrate a variety of medicine ball drills with my sledgehammer work. The sledgehammer is an awesome strength and conditioning tool that I highly recommend. I work through a variety of conditioning drills by smashing the sledgehammer against a large truck tire. 

Wednesday and Saturday are reserved for my most intense anaerobic conditioning sessions. These days include intense interval training on the track (near my home), hill sprints, sled dragging, and a variety of other conditioning drills. 

In addition to the above listed schedule, I train at the boxing gym during the evening. The boxing workout includes skill training, sparring, core training, and more conditioning drills. 

i carry out my training programs anything from 8-10 weeks like i am preparing for a world title fight - then i will rest up until i feel fresh to tackle new challenges and training systems, (it is very important not to become stale) be it more emphasis on conditioning or strength/ using very heavy compound movements.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

Holy shit ! It's Rocky..


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

When do you do the one arm pushups ?


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I, me, do all the work. You guys, just fuck around...My dad can....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> heres my curent training cycle:
> 
> *Monday*  ??? Strength work with dumbbells, sandbag lifting, and bodyweight exercise
> 
> ...



   Great April fools joke mate!


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Great April fools joke mate!



its no joke i work all corners of fitness- it just looks worse on paper


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh...I See.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> its no joke i work all corners of fitness- it just looks worse on paper




THere are several logical responses to this:

1. It IS an april fool's "joke"

2. We have hurt your feelings and now you are retaliating by being a punkass

3.  You are VERY stuck up on yourself, and you actually think you are better than everyone else
"At global tech we're better than you and we know it!"

4. Your Johnny

5.  etc etc...



But i want you to know something...

In actuallity you are not better than everyone here.  In fact I doubt you are the person in your avitar.

I bet you're one the "bitches".  and in that case
Get out mah crib hoe!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

and another thing

Many people on this board alone do what you do...
Just to let you know, because i dont want you to feel special about yourself

Because you're not special, and you probably have no friends, save for you mommy
Who's probably a crack whore, who had you on accident

You might as well slit your wrist and get it over with, from now on I doubt anyone here will like or listen to you

and as always have a nice day


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

RE: i am the most conditioned and strongest in here 

Do you have VIDEO proof to back this bold statement? (specifically the stroongest part)  If not, then your a total fool for stating so.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> and another thing
> 
> Many people on this board alone do what you do...
> Just to let you know, because i dont want you to feel special about yourself
> ...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)

_I´m Vieope. _


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> RE: i am the most conditioned and strongest in here
> 
> Do you have VIDEO proof to back this bold statement? (specifically the stroongest part)  If not, then your a total fool for stating so.




He ISN'T!
In another thread he said it himself!


[qoute]all of the bigger guys can lift more iron then me, but i can very easily beat them with bodyweight strength exercises, push ups - pull ups, dips, etc 

so who would be classed as the "stronger" ?[/quote]

He has the gall to post this ( obviously very newbish ) question

and then he comes in here and says he's the strongest here?



THe more i think about it, the more it HAS to be a prank.
THis guy's got a limp dick.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> your a jealous fuck thats all, nothing more, this is my rountine, i keep a log, i have had to deal with your kind all my life, i live for my training and have built my knowledge over the years, so the fuck what,  i learnt training ideas mainly at the boxing gym, and dont follow the bodybuilding ethos




The bitch took the bait 

Ok listen to me asshole.

You are new here and you are obviously very hung up on yourself, so here's my input

You said I am a "jealous fuck" and " i have had to deal with your kind all my life"

Please tell me you're kidding?

I bet no one has ever come up to you and given you a comment

And how can i be jealous of some punk newbie
Who makes bold statements such as "im the strongest and most conditioned"
and then gives absolutely no proof of it?

You really are pathetic and must have so low self-esteem to post this stuff

But dont get me wrong fellah,
I'm sure you are the most conditioned and strongest of all the retards who have ever lived


/owned


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

This guy is a tool.  I think he got ignored as a child, so now he has to puff his chest and tell us how much better he is.  I am proud of you Leon, great work!


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

No, really ,I think my father could could wup your father, and I got an older brother too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> you are one foolish fuck arent you, you the type that judges the worth of a man by the bench press,




Your come backs really are very poor
I apologize for my posts, I thought I was dealing with someone who
could at least form a complete sentence without much help.

I guess i was wrong.

If you can think hard enough without hurting yourself
I would gladly continue our conversation.


----------



## doeslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

In the south, he would be referred to as "writing checks his ass can't cash".  BTW I'd love to take you hunting with me and leave your ass in the woods and see how much of a badass you really are....but then again, you are probably more of a wilderness survival expert than I am ...I've seen your type too much and if this isn't a prank then you are one insecure individual!


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon, why are you so insecure? Were you laughed at as a child? I feel bad for you.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

vegman said:
			
		

> Leon, why are you so insecure? Were you laughed at as a child? I feel bad for you.




Guys guys, lets leave him alone

He doesnt have enough brain capacity to handle all this at once.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

>



Don't foget that refills are free.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> you are one foolish fuck arent you, you the type that judges the worth/ strength of a man by the bench press,



Perhaps then you should enlighten us on what is so special about you, other than your amazing physical assets.


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

I think he is hiding. Either that, or his mommy has dinner ready.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Perhaps then you should enlighten us on what is so special about you, other than your amazing physical assets.




Mudge, please don't close this thread, It's just starting to get good, I want to see how long it takes him to squeeze out a lie for all this


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)

_Yeah Mudge, let Super Pussy discuss with Leon. _


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

you are a pussy.  Put your monet were your mouth is and fly to NYC.  I will take you to long island and we will train.  I will bury you in a second.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Perhaps then you should enlighten us on what is so special about you, other than your amazing physical assets.



i am very good with the ladys, so good i am considering male stripping and might do some porn


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i am very good with the ladys, so good i am considering male stripping and might do some porn


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you are a pussy.  Put your monet were your mouth is and fly to NYC.  I will take you to long island and we will train.  I will bury you in a second.



bury me in a second - based on what - you sound just as bad as me,
and whats your idea of a gym


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

Writes a little like seven11..


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> bury me in a second - based on what - you sound just as bad as me,
> and whats your idea of a gym




We will fucking lift stones.  Tire flips.  Do all the body weight shit you want.  squat....etc...

I am basing it soley on the fact that if you have to come here to brag about how sweet you are then you aren't really that sweet. SO suck it up you you fucking pussy.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

Reminds me of those alpha male threads.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2005)

leon, you've come to the wrong place to start bragging. Seriously, keep your shit to yourself. Nobody cares what you do. What you do should inspire you and take pride in yourself for accomplishing your "hard training". Don't do it for other people, do it for yourself. You obviously have a huge ego so take that ego and do it to bigger, stronger people at your local gym and your ass will be dead on the floor.


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Humility, surely leon, you've heard of this?


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

i dont understand the hostile nature- i am not a hostile person - i only posted my training routine

is it that hard to believe i run up some hills, use a sandbag, or go to a boxing gym!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i dont understand the hostile nature- i am not a hostile person - i only posted my training routine
> 
> is it that hard to believe i run up some hills, use a sandbag, or go to a boxing gym!!




you aren't hostile.  Neither am I.  You are cocky as hell though.

I like hills and sandbags.  I wont need sand bags though.  I can sprint uphill with you over my shoulder. What did you say you were, like 140lbs?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon is suprior to all us'>,.


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> my ego is not big
> 
> i will not be droped to the ground by anybody - NEVER


Go Leon, Go Leon, Go Leon.

How old is Leon? 12? 14? I guess 15


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey leon, if your so strong why dont you do a strongman contest.  I can give you some info if you think you could hang.


----------



## bigbullboy (Apr 1, 2005)

All right. I'll go first...I started weight training because my life was falling apart,I was a raging alcoholic, no where to go but up. Humility is not bringing you're little brother to the park, It's the ability to bring him. and by the way, even I am gifted with something, It will be shown to me someday. p-funk knows training,and he knows humility. Maybe going to the great state of N.Y. would be you're first step in growing mentally...Peace , Bullboy


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey leon, if your so strong why dont you do a strongman contest.  I can give you some info if you think you could hang.



i am going into male stripping and porn so it wont be nesesary


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i am going into male stripping


_Sick. Are you going to stip males? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

I get it, it's all one big joke
and tomorrow, he's going to blow the whole thing up in our faces and tell us how gullible we are, ok the jigs up man

go ahead and say April fools


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 1, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Sick. Are you going to stip males?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will be going to be striping for females and males,


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i will be going to be striping for females and males,


_I don´t have a penis that big to get employed in this business. I don´t know if would anyway but it should be interesting. Don´t you think it is gonna affect you in some way? Emotional damage is a serious thing. _


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t have a penis that big to get employed in this business. I don´t know if would anyway but it should be interesting. Don´t you think it is gonna affect you in some way? Emotional damage is a serious thing. _




vieope........all I can say is.....pure genious.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i live for my training and have built my knowledge over the years


 This from the guy would doesn't know the difference between muscle endurence and strength?


----------



## Brolly (Apr 1, 2005)

he's probably black listening to rap and rippin a bong...hence the name leon.... lol.. only a black guy would take a sledghammer and hit a tire with it... are u trying to amuse me? does the hammer weigh 50lbs tops? nice workout ... cut ur throat


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> he's probably black listening to rap and rippin a bong...hence the name leon.... lol.. only a black guy would take a sledghammer and hit a tire with it... are u trying to amuse me? does the hammer weigh 50lbs tops? nice workout ... cut ur throat



lol slow down...i dont think he's black first of all
hence his avitar...and 2nd thats a little racist dont you think?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh shit, here we go! hahahaha


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> he's probably black listening to rap and rippin a bong...hence the name leon.... lol.. only a black guy would take a sledghammer and hit a tire with it... are u trying to amuse me? does the hammer weigh 50lbs tops? nice workout ... cut ur throat








 Do you not see the gaint picture of a white guy in his sig? I'm tired of the raisest bullshit too, this thread is going to turn into a race fight.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

I cant see his sig.  Can you attatch the image here, so I can see it?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2005)

He just took it down.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

i think he means his avi


----------



## LAM (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you aren't hostile.  Neither am I.  You are cocky as hell though.
> 
> I like hills and sandbags.  I wont need sand bags though.  I can sprint uphill with you over my shoulder. What did you say you were, like 140lbs?



he won't give up his stats P-funk.  but in one of his 1st posts he stated that he had the physique of a male gymnasts most of which are what like 5'3-5'6 maybe 150 lbs tops.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> i think he means his avi


 No, he had a big pic in his sig, and when I posted that, he took it down.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> he won't give up his stats P-funk.  but in one of his 1st posts he stated that he had the physique of a male gymnasts most of which are what like 5'3-5'6 maybe 150 lbs tops.


He's built like a ballarina..........


----------



## Vieope (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i am going into male stripping and porn so it wont be nesesary


Damn.. I just realized this is the same knucklehead that posted the whole "walk the walk" nonsense...LOL

All I can say is that your mother Should have swallowed you. You're a Loser


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 1, 2005)

The most "conditioned and strongest here" is the same that posted this.



			
				Leon77 said:
			
		

> i have no acess to weights at the moment so i am using bodyweight excercises so how many days should you recover when you have done series of push ups or pull ups, dips before repeating again? i heard bodyweight execises take less time to revover then when you use weights.



In this thread. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=954201#post954201

and 



			
				Leon77 said:
			
		

> i have not got a pic to load up, and it depends on what you call better condition, my physiqe is akin to a gymnast not a 210 pound bodybuilder


----------



## KarlW (Apr 1, 2005)

racoon02 said:
			
		

> The most "conditioned and strongest here" is the same that posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice no-one replied to that thread................I hope for his sake he's running with one big joke here.


----------



## pampotch (Apr 1, 2005)

male stripping porn?????    whats with you??? if you are really saying the truth you dont have to say it here because nobody will believe you. tell us where u go gym, so we can see or ourselves.


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

I think Leon is locked-up in a mental ward with access to a computer.


----------



## Stu (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol leon is just a sad little kid craving attention. Its seems to be working. My guess he's about 15-16 doesn't have many friends and finds the only way to get attention is to start pointless threads that rile people into responding.


----------



## overthepond (Apr 2, 2005)

Can I just ask two things? The first one is how are you doing sled dragging when there is no snow?! Also, running hills? I London's east end? My ass.....London is flatter than fucking kansas


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2005)

It looks like I've got another one for my ignore list.  Hey, all you Johnnny's, I'd like you to meet Leon.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 2, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> It looks like I've got another one for my ignore list.  Hey, all you Johnnny's, I'd like you to meet Leon.



well i posted my routine thats all


----------



## DDan16 (Apr 2, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No, he had a big pic in his sig, and when I posted that, he took it down.



hes never had a pic in his sig, ive seen his posts a lot.


----------



## Leon77 (Apr 2, 2005)

DDan16 said:
			
		

> hes never had a pic in his sig, ive seen his posts a lot.



i did have a pic as my sig but i took it down


----------



## DDan16 (Apr 2, 2005)

oh i thought we were talking about brolly, nvm

im sure you are racist leon


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 2, 2005)

Come on Leon get rid of the AVI of the guy deadlifting like 500 pounds.  We know all you do is throw sandbags around and do these "burpees" that you have spoken of.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 2, 2005)

Brolly said:
			
		

> only a black guy would take a sledghammer and hit a tire with it


  This is the most ignorant thing I have read on IM.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 2, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> well i posted my routine thats all



Now look at the way you're acting...Like a beaten dog.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 2, 2005)

"You're sitting on a throne of lies!"
-Elf


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Damn.. I just realized this is the same knucklehead that posted the whole "walk the walk" nonsense...LOL
> 
> All I can say is that your mother Should have swallowed you. You're a Loser



Porn Theatre Ushers


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

overthepond said:
			
		

> The first one is how are you doing sled dragging when there is no snow?!



To be fair, many powerlifters sled-drag when there is no snow. If they waited for snow it would kind of defeat the purpose of training your muscles with virtually no friction.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

I sled drag with no snow.  There is a pic of my sled in Yanicks journal.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> To be fair, many powerlifters sled-drag when there is no snow. If they waited for snow it would kind of defeat the purpose of training your muscles with virtually no friction.




everyone I know sled drags a metal sled on concrete.  Much harder that way.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2005)

Leon77 said:
			
		

> i am very good with the ladys, so good i am considering male stripping and might do some porn



So the worth of a man is not what he bench presses, but how many people want to deep throat him.

Why use your brain when you can be a slave to your own hormonal production.


----------



## Fashong (Apr 2, 2005)

*cough* FLAMER!! *cough*


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 2, 2005)

leon you should post ur real opics lifting those weights, then we might believe you


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2005)

*Leon's pic exclusive*


----------



## racoon02 (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

Gay this thread is...Faggots you are.


----------



## topolo (Apr 2, 2005)

total butt pirates


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 3, 2005)

hey leon can u picture yourself doing that?


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 26, 2005)

BUMP....Mu haaaaaa he returns.  Sorry I had to do it.


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry i was digging through posts and couldnt stop laughing when I hit this one.


----------

